# Ragging In medical colleges



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

I really really hope i don't get ragged! But if i am what should i be prepared mentally? and how can i avoid it? If it cant be avoided what to do to minimize it? should i skip a couple of days? im afraid because my elder brother rags like hell..... and if other do the same then im toast!!
#confused#confused#confused#confused#sad#sad#sad#sad


----------



## Junai_Dahma (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, I'd like some tips too!#confused 
What kind of pranks exactly are done in medical colleges?

I'd like to be ready!


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

i am also facing similar situation.....#roll can somebody help us???


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

lol saaray pooray hi ho....! #laugh


----------



## Junai_Dahma (Jul 18, 2011)

Seriously, I googled ragging and though the results were mainly about Indian colleges, there were some pretty scary stories! #yes 

Can some of the older medstudentz please tell us about ragging in the particular colleges they are in?


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

ezra said:


> lol saaray pooray hi ho....! #laugh


what does "pooray" means?#laugh


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> what does "pooray" means?#laugh


yup same question!!#roll


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

lol, why is everyone so afraid from ragging. Guys, its an old tradition in every college lol. Don't worry don't take it so seriously, atlast you would also get a chance to rag your juniors. Even our seniors had been ragged when they joined the college. So it's just a part of the cycle that goes on. There's nothing to worry about.

One tip that I was given by my cousins was to never take a huge amount of money with you on your first day.

And secondly, mostly ragging is done in hostels. Day boarders have a plus point lol.


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> what does "pooray" means?#laugh


you know what i mean! #laugh#laugh#laugh#laugh


----------



## Junai_Dahma (Jul 18, 2011)

ezra said:


> you know what i mean! #laugh#laugh#laugh#laugh


That's not very helpful... #baffled


----------



## Dr_Fawad (Nov 27, 2011)

lol, don't be so scared, medical students are relatively decent, even if you get raged hard by your seniors they won't disgrace you. Just don't keep too much money in your pocket.

My seniors raged me on the very first day at medical college, they took me to the library, made me stand on a study table, and asked me to sing in front of a lot of guys and girls, ahh! those were the days!


----------

